# car insurance- warning explicit language



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Those fucking cockflanges, from the CEO to the call centre thundercants. What a loads of actuarial bollocks. Can't wait for Watchdog or Trading standards to get on their case, like those fucking arse anglers electricity companies. Change a few details like "access to other cars" or "how many cars in your fucking household", and your premium changes by £100!!! .... :x

Fucking terms and conditions in their favour so that they can rape your ass dry and reject any claim. All I see now is a pasty freckled one eyed womb ferret nesting in a sea of ginger pubes.

Just had to let it all out....


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> Those fucking cockflanges, from the CEO to the call centre thundercants. What a loads of actuarial bollocks. Can't wait for Watchdog or Trading standards to get on their case, like those fucking arse anglers electricity companies. Change a few details like "access to other cars" or "how many cars in your fucking household", and your premium changes by £100!!! .... :x
> 
> Fucking terms and conditions in their favour so that they can rape your ass dry and reject any claim. All I see now is a pasty freckled one eyed womb ferret nesting in a sea of ginger pubes.
> 
> Just had to let it all out....


Lol ...... And breathe


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> All I see now is a pasty freckled one eyed womb ferret nesting in a sea of ginger pubes.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha lol

J
Xx


----------



## MrDrums (Jan 2, 2014)

:lol:

If only an underwriter could see this post.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

ohhh and I forgot, now they have those fucking "blackboxes" to monitor how fast you take a shit and where you take it! like having a leash up your ass. Fucking thieving scumbags.

People, thinking "ohh I drive like a saint and never break the law" so i will take one of those. well, do that!!! and one day if you happen to go 5 mph above the limit on an empty motorway or the fucking cuntbox fails, on your renewal, they butt fuck you dry and say " on the 19/05/14, at 15 30 you exceeded the speed limit on x motorway, so as a result of this, we will up your premium by £250 and you gona get your face fucked!....


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Dare I ask how much? :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> ohhh and I forgot, now they have those fucking "blackboxes" to monitor how fast you take a shit and where you take it! like having a leash up your ass. Fucking thieving scumbags.
> 
> People, thinking "ohh I drive like a saint and never break the law" so i will take one of those. well, do that!!! and one day if you happen to go 5 mph above the limit on an empty motorway or the fucking doodah fails, on your renewal, they butt fuck you dry and say " on the 19/05/14, at 15 30 you exceeded the speed limit on x motorway, so as a result of this, we will up your premium by £250 and you gona get your face fucked!....


 Black Boxes my arse! Norwich Union _aka _Aviva are using them who also now levy a further £300 excess in addition to your standard excess if you choose to repair the car at a reputable VBRA bodyshop not their shoddy Accident Repair Centre!

The Black Box situation will end up like the speed alarms some Middle Eastern countries have fitted; _at the end of a screwdriver!_ :wink:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

And if you have an emergency stop to avoid (say) a kid running out in front of you, or to avoid a collision, that flags up as dangerous so hits renewal.

My son was offered a black box as a condition of insurance, told them to stuff it and he'd go elsewhere, they increased premium by £20 and told him no black box required. Work that one out...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Aviva, my wife used to work for them. What can I say. Absolute fucking cowboys avoid them like the plague they are already hands down one of the most expensive insurance companies in the UK and will increase your already exorbitant premium if you so much as fart in the car. They even increase your premium if you are involved in a 100% non fault accident, as "you are statistically more likely to have another" wtf how does one car being rear ended in a traffic queue make it more likely to happen again?

The staff in their call center's have literally 30 minutis training and have absolutely no idea what they are doing. They are made to ask to go to the bathroom and treated like children the "team leaders" are equally clueless and the management gives not a fuck. They turn over about 20% off their staff every month.

Pros ! :roll:


----------



## Beezaboi10 (Feb 5, 2013)

I worked for an over 50"s car insurer (mentioning no names) for 3 years as a call centre operative, believe me they're just as bad to their own employees! At first I loved it because of the commission but you're treated like crap, much like the customers.


----------



## MojTT (Mar 9, 2014)

If you get charged for changing insurance details post on their Facebook wall! I got a refund every time the thieving bastards


----------



## k33lom (Mar 2, 2014)

my insurance was 700 im 21 (now 22) had 9 points all speeding anda revokement of license cause of speeding points ahha all declared nice n cheap on a mk1 225. 
i also have a P Reg a4 1.9 tdi with 90 big horse's in its bonnet and thats £720 sus that out !! :!: :twisted:


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

I remember my quote for my very first car of £10k from Churchill on a 1.8l Audi 80


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

k33lom said:


> my insurance was 700 im 21 (now 22) had 9 points all speeding anda revokement of license cause of speeding points ahha all declared nice n cheap on a mk1 225.
> i also have a P Reg a4 1.9 tdi with 90 big horse's in its bonnet and thats £720 sus that out !! :!: :twisted:


I paid £1800 for mine I'm 20 with no points. Insurance is an absolute joke for younger drivers. 
My golf mk4 1.4 was £170 a month before I got my tt. 
The thing that's wrong is that if I got my car stolen it wouldn't even be worth reporting as I'd have to basically pay the difference if I had a claim...
Edit: £1800 was the cheapest by far, I was getting some ridiculous quotes up to 15k with some insurers or they wouldn't insure me. Elephant gave me a reasonably'ish' quote at nearly 2k and when I bought the car they said there was no record of the quote. I went absolutely mental to them, saying to go through their phone records giving date time and their colleagues name that done the quote. In the end I found an even cheaper quote as mentioned and told them to shove it. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Aviva are the absolute pits.

They are interested in nothing but increasing profits for their shareholders. Nothing necessarily wrong with that except when it comes at the expense of their staff, customers and injured people.

They constantly lobby the government to change things in their favour and because of their resources they often get what they want. That is particularly so if your justice minister is a prick like Grayling :twisted:


----------

